# Scarify or Dethatch



## rdk0211

Hello - I got a new Sun Joe Scarifier and Dethatcher last week. A lot of thatch build up over my lawn and trying to fix that but not sure which one I should go with. Read somewhere that scarifier is only needed when you overseed the lawn. I am not planning to overseed now. Which option is the best to go with? Attached my lawn pics.

1)Scarify and then dethatch
2)Scarify only
3)Dethatch only


----------



## Mightyquinn

What's the difference between the scarifier and dethatcher?


----------



## WTXBermuda

As I understand it...

Dethatching is akin to just scratching the soil surface. Scarifying is digging into the soil.


----------



## BermudaBoy

Mightyquinn said:


> What's the difference between the scarifier and dethatcher?


I think he's referring to the verticutter and dethatching attachments that come with the Sun Joe.


----------



## Mightyquinn

WTXBermuda said:


> As I understand it...
> 
> Dethatching is akin to just scratching the soil surface. Scarifying is digging into the soil.


LOL!! I understand that  What I'm asking is with the SunJoe you have does it come with 2 sets of attachments depending on what you are wanting to do? Or is it all one in the same? Does it have spring tines, flail blades or fixed blades on the bottom of it?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Why are you overseeding? Bermuda typically shouldn't be overseeded unless you were the one who seeded it to begin with and know what cultivar you have.


----------



## corneliani

The lawn ginja has some good videos on this ... I think this one specifically goes into the SunJoe scarified & dethatcher options.
https://youtu.be/uoyQlvXsYNU


----------



## WTXBermuda

Mightyquinn said:


> WTXBermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it...
> 
> Dethatching is akin to just scratching the soil surface. Scarifying is digging into the soil.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! I understand that  What I'm asking is with the SunJoe you have does it come with 2 sets of attachments depending on what you are wanting to do? Or is it all one in the same? Does it have spring tines, flail blades or fixed blades on the bottom of it?
Click to expand...

Lol, sorry, I completely misread. The dethatcher attachment has spring tines and the scarifyer is fixed blades.


----------



## Pamboys09

Why not both, do dethach then Scarify.

Bermuda can handle those.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I would just go with the scarifier(verticutter) and set it to where it is just tickling the soil and go over the lawn in 2 directions and then rake up the debris left over and then do a clean up pass with the rotary with the bag on. The Spring tines don't really do a whole lot compared to what the fixed blades of the verticutter can accomplish.


----------



## rdk0211

corneliani said:


> The lawn ginja has some good videos on this ... I think this one specifically goes into the SunJoe scarified & dethatcher options.


Very helpful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdk0211

Pamboys09 said:


> Why not both, do dethach then Scarify.
> 
> Bermuda can handle those.


Yeah..finally going with this option  . Lawn ginja's youtube video shared in this thread also recommends this approach.


----------

